# suse 10.3



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2007)

has been released if your a suse enthusiest like me youll give her a try really good things heard of it reading comments lot of things fixed very stable giving it a go downloading now. have fun and happy nix'n bye bye vista. http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=04507


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 14, 2007)

How's it working out for you? Any chance you've managed to dual boot with Vista at all?


----------



## Abdullahamir (Dec 14, 2007)

thanx for the share


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2007)

no im not dual booting i stoppede that awhile ago however i did dual boot or tri boot XP Vista and suse 10.2 and as long as you inswtall suse last the grub loader will take over with no problems


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 14, 2007)

Arrh right, just one of the lads at work had a Vista and 10.3 build but he couldn't load Vista from GRUB. Just kept loading 10.3 whatever he chose. Also, the Vista boot manager kept stickin' it's unwanted nose in too. I was busy with my build so I couldn't really see what was goin' on. 

I was just wondering if you'd had any experiences with Vista and 10.3 considering you're the only one who has made a post about it.

I'll give it a whirl once I've got my ADSL again.


----------

